# just for fun



## yuechu

大家好！

A friend was recently asking what 电视剧 I'm watching (It's a Japanese drama) and I wanted to tell him that "I'm just watching it (the 电视剧) for fun." (I'm not taking it too seriously... it might not have the best story, it's just for entertainment, etc.)
Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese?

Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

随便看看
瞎看看
看着玩


----------



## yuechu

Those are very helpful. Thanks, Ovaltine888!  

So would you say it like this: "我看这个电视剧，就是随便看看"?


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> Those are very helpful. Thanks, Ovaltine888!
> 
> So would you say it like this: "我看这个电视剧，就是随便看看"?


我在看这个电视剧，只是随便看看


----------



## yuechu

That sounds better. Thanks again!


----------



## SimonTsai

'隨便看看' simply means that you watch it without paying much attention. You may watch it just to kill time and not really enjoy it. Maybe it is boring but you have nothing else to do.

'看好玩的' is very colloquial as well, but more precise. Or you can say, '沒甚麼, 就想看而已.' Both expressions suggest that you are having fun while watching it.


----------



## SuperXW

看着玩 is very close to your original sentence. You can say: 我就是看着玩而已。
就是随便看看 would do as well.


SimonTsai said:


> '看好玩的' is very colloquial as well, but more precise. Or you can say, '沒甚麼, 就想看而已.' Both expressions suggest that you are having fun while watching it.


How do you use 看好玩的? Is this a Taiwan usage?


----------



## SimonTsai

Below are example sentences found on the Internet including the phrase '看好玩的':

這種去路上問來的，本來就看好玩的啊！ (電子報街頭民調：小英大勝利)
難怪對岸的網友常常會說臺灣的政論節目，跟綜藝節目沒兩樣，看好玩的而已！ (比特王)
說實在的，不能就看好玩的嗎？何必搞一大堆正面啊負面啊，偶爾單純地開心一下有甚麼不好？ (明日世界：連劇情都復古)
我覺得這行程不適合太小的小孩；國小以上的來參加，應該就真的有收穫。像我家這種小孩來，只是看看熱鬧看好玩的而已。 (夜宿海生館)
(Just making it clear, I did not say that '隨便看看' is inappropriate but was just saying that it is not perfectly precise.)


----------



## SuperXW

Thanks. So 看好玩 is a Taiwan colloquial expression.


----------



## yuechu

ovaltine888 said:


> 看着玩


I've (almost) always heard this type of expression pronounced with 儿话音. Do some people pronounce it without it too (wán)?


----------



## Romildo

yuechu said:


> I've (almost) always heard this type of expression pronounced with 儿话音. Do some people pronounce it without it too (wán)?


Erhuayin (The phenomenon of adding '儿' to the end of some words) is very common in spoken Chinese, especially in northern China, such as Beijing. Maybe some people from southern China will say "玩" instead of "玩儿". But if you want to be more formal, I'm afraid you have to use other words instead, such as "我看这个电视剧只是（想）消遣消遣"


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Romildo!


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> So 看好玩 is a Taiwan colloquial expression.


The ending '的' is obligatory. '看好玩' sounds unfinished. '好玩的' is a nominalised adjective, to my knowledge:

看好笑的 ==> 看會讓你覺得好笑的東西 [See the resemblance between '看好玩的' and '看好笑的'.]
【例】《糯米正傳》登場！我從頭笑到尾，而且我後面的女人笑聲很靠北。但沒甚麼劇情，結局也有點爛。就看好笑的而已。(source)​
看辛酸的 ==> 看會讓你憶起辛酸的東西 [Many confuse '辛酸' with '心酸'. There is a difference.]
【例】這次有在一樓逛很久，裏面新鮮漁貨便宜，但買了沒辦法煮 …… 看辛酸的。(source)​


----------

